# fluval 403



## ReDmAn (Feb 24, 2003)

i found a good deal on a fluvl 403, i've heard that these filters leak. Is this true? anybody have any experience with them? how hard are they to maintain compared to a HOB filter?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

They may.Caused by the Rubber o ring being old or dry rott. Cheap solution New o ring under the motor housing. When you get new one rub a little petrolium jelly on it and that should keep that o ring new.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Raptors right. Leaking FluVals are usually caused by old or worn out O rings. Best to check each rubber piece when you do decide to purchase this item. Other than the O ring, you might check tubes to and from the Fluval and make sure they ends are closed with a tight grip.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

The canister filter you are refering to is better then a power filter, but costs more money to replace media.. There are pro's and con's to each..

MAD


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I thought the media never had to be replaced.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Your talking about wet/dry. With any canisters, your gonna need to change the media within months, but not as much from time to time as with the rest. Just like an internal or a prefilter, you'll still need to do maintenance with a canister, but within a legnthier time.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Raptor said:


> They may.Caused by the Rubber o ring being old or dry rott. Cheap solution New o ring under the motor housing. When you get new one rub a little petrolium jelly on it and that should keep that o ring new.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Your talking about wet/dry. With any canisters, your gonna need to change the media within months, but not as much from time to time as with the rest. Just like an internal or a prefilter, you'll still need to do maintenance with a canister, but within a legnthier time.


 I've only hed my fluval for a couple of mos now. I thought you just changed filter pad and cleaned the media. But That makes more sense.


----------

